# Help me!



## jaredthegreat (Jun 21, 2014)

Okay so I bought a pair of females on Friday. Unfortunately one died and now the other has gone into full depression so I will hopefully get her a new companion in a week or two. I haven't had mice in a few years so I have a few questions I'm hoping you could help me out with:

-Should I buy a wire mouse cage with wire floors that offers full ventilation or buy a fish tank and put a mesh lid on it with limited ventilation. What are the pros and cons?

- How can I keep the smell down, my sister's pregnant and she's hyper sensitive at the moment and complains about the smell. I heard putting vanilla extract in the water is good for smell reduction?

-What kind of cheap toys can I make or buy to offer stimulation?

-How do I know which mouse food is right for my mice and has the right nutritional value. I've bought the usual stuff but it has sunflower seeds and I've heard it's not too good?

-What can I give the mice as treats?

- Are mouse balls good for letting the mice around?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Cage, I don't like mesh floor for anything, or do u mean shelves rather than floor? Mice can be sensitive to drafts so I'd avoid an all mesh/bar cage also there is a risk of mice escaping with some even some sold for mice. I'd go with either one of those with plastic sides and mesh lid, a tank or converted storage box.

Smell, a pair of does won't smell that much with regular cleaning. U could try scented shavings and extra cleaning but my advice is mice smell end of. So a better option may be to move the mice to a room she doesn't normaly go in.

Toys, mice like to chew and it keeps there teeth in check so wodden toys are good, u can make stud from lollypop sticks and certain tree branches/sticks.

Food, Yes sunflowers seeds can be fattening but if yours are doing fine on that mix u can stick with it. My retired girls get a commercial mix which is a gerbil/mouse mix, all the firs are doing great on it. U can make it own if u want, mines two parts rolled oats, one part wild bird food and one part cheap working dog food.

Treats, personaly I don't give treats. Some give small amounts of veg, meal worms, commercial rodent treats.

Balls, never used one myself however I don't like the look of them as the ones one seen are tiny and I know mice can get funny tails from lots of wheel running.


----------



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

a tank offers more security for the mouse, and I generally think they are safer and more comfortable. several things for smell: my number one is to mix 1/4 tbs vanilla and 1/4 bs vinegar in 1 cup of purified water. gets rid of pee odor like magic if that is all you offer to drink. also, more bedding means you don't have to change it as often. a couple inches (also a good thing about aquariums) will soak up more urine and the poo will not sit on top where they walk in it. third thing is more space mean less accumulative urine and poo/smells.

for toys I make popsicle stick houses with hot glue. you can buy a box of 1000 stick for $5 at hobby lobby. toilet paper rolls are commonly used. i make finger-woven yarn and use dollar store clips to hang them around the edges of my tank. they love to climb over them. little logs/sticks are great. I also hang duck tape rolls (tire swing!), half a coconut (little basket I made) and wood/rope bird toys. don't forget little hammocks and cozy cups (some that hang, some on the floor. i use fleece). *most of my toys are homemade.

non-honey cheerios are wonderful. also little bits of bread. treats are great for building trust. (only reason one of my mousies actually bothers with me)

i would never use a ball, personally. i don't think any animal enjoys a ball as it prevents them from sensing and feeling the world around them. it is more for you than them. if you want to let you mice out, clear off a little table top and put a bunch of toys on it to make a playground, a let em loose on it (supervised natch).

okay, that's just my experience. hope this is helpful.


----------

